# Feeding a young mouse



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a mouse approx four or five weeks old.His testicles have dropped (quite small)and he seeks warmth all day and night.My question is he too young to eat other food besides mouse food.I have tried bread,parsley,dog biscuit,chicken and he wont eat any of that.What age do they start eating other foods


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

He should be eating just about anything, it sounds like something is wrong with the poor little chap.


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Update:Mignight eats dog biscuits and he is from a pet store so never got anything but mouse food.Once he is on you he is very agile and fast and he does go by the fish tanks.I think he is just skittish and scared but should improve as a spend time with him


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

good luck with him


----------

